

The magic of HTML5 and S3 - jessaustin
http://threads2.scripting.com/2013/march/somethingTechiesWillAppreciate

======
nodata
I thought S3 wasn't suitable because it doesn't return http status codes that
browsers expect? Anyone know?

~~~
mbell
One problem is that S3's object availability is only 99.99%, which sounds
good, but if your site has 20 assets it needs to load (html, js, img, fonts,
whatever) then 1 out of every 50 non-cached loads could be expected to be
missing an asset which can be a big problem for JS heavy sites.

~~~
gphil
I think you're off by an order of magnitude: 9999/10000 requests should
succeed, so 1 in 500 loads of 20 assets would be expected to have an asset
missing.

~~~
mbell
Oops, thanks for the fix

------
sp332
I was poking around and found this in the linked article, at the end of the
article text:

    
    
      <script type="text/javascript" src="http://127.0.0.1:5337/
       opmlEditor/comments/
       button?title=The%20magic%20of%20HTML%205%20and%20S3&
       editorialDomain=comments.scripting.com></script>
    

What does it do? Wouldn't it fail loading something from my localhost?

~~~
philip1209
This confuses me, and I am also unclear about the benefits HTML5 bring over a
normal static website - S3 is already "infinitely scalable."

~~~
streptomycin
He just means that HTML5 allows you to do things purely locally that
previously would have required some kind of interaction with a dynamic script
on a web server.

------
soapdog
As a former user of Frontier, OPML Editor and Radio, I welcome this new
outliner =)

------
webwanderings
I am having hard time understanding why we need this product given that
WorkFlowy already provides this service and there doesn't appear to be a great
demand and required innovation in this field.

~~~
pan69
I think it's because he/they are mistaken "product" with "project". To me this
is just something fun someone has build. Kudos for putting in the time but
it's not a product in any shape or form.

~~~
webwanderings
I would agree with you if Dave Winer were to be posting this in a passing. But
he seems to be actively and heavily promoting it as a product people would
consider using, and paying perhaps. You know Dave is not into providing things
for free, so your reference to "fun" is probably misplaced.

~~~
pan69
I guess its all about perception. Personally I don't perceive this as
something I would ever consider paying for. Its nothing I haven't seen before
and it looks like its executed as a hobby project.

------
Norwegian
It is not magic. It's the fat client getting fatter.

------
etaoins
I made a simple tool to upload a local directory to S3 called s5tool
(<https://github.com/etaoins/s5tool>). It's useful for managing static sites
such as the one mentioned in the article. As a bonus it will attempt to pre-
gzip assets for faster load times.

------
daniel_levine
Could use Dropbox as the backend here as well, then you get caching,
versioning etc for free as well

~~~
cincinnatus
Don't you typically run up against traffic limits though? Seems like I've run
into suspended pages more than a few times.

~~~
smarx
Hence Site44[1], which has a lot of other benefits like gzip compression, in-
memory caching, etc. (I'm a founder of Site44.)

[1] <http://www.site44.com>

------
sauravc
No "magic" here. They're just paying Amazon to host their content instead of
hosting it themselves.

------
DennisP
This is nifty but it does mean users aren't sharing data between machines
anymore.

~~~
olivier1664
Some kind of sharing could be done with the peers to peers feature. Cf
[https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/02/hello-chrome-its-
firefox-c...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/02/hello-chrome-its-firefox-
calling/)

